# recorded organ music



## Jean Lapointe (Oct 5, 2015)

Anyone has heard Pierre Froidebise on the Saint Laurent Alkmaar organ, i have 2 old vinyl on "club du disque français" one is all Bach the other varied french masterpieces of the 17th and 18 th century.
This man has a gift to chooses the best stops / registration for each pieces.
There is an us company in Boston how makes cd from original pressing.


----------



## premont (May 7, 2015)

Yes, I used to own these two LPs in their Nonesuch incarnation.
I like his style, which I would describe as authoritative. Indeed he was a pioneer.
It was a bit disappointing, that the Bach LP only contained minor works.
And the typical "North German" sound of the Alkmaar organ does not do full justice to the French organ works.
So I did not bring these LPs with me into the digital age.


----------

